

Ask PG: How could this article not be of interest to HN and hackers? - larrys

This link was submitted yesterday (I found this out when I tried to submit the same link today) and much to my surprise there are 12 others who submitted, but no comments most likely because it never made it to the front page or was merely submitted at the wrong time.<p>https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5619630<p>http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/28/technology/how-big-data-is-playing-recruiter-for-specialized-workers.html?ref=business&#38;_r=0<p>This makes me wonder how many other things aren't making it to HN and about the lack of transparency as far as how items get to the front page which clearly involves both votes, comments as well as a manual "approval" by admins.
======
tokenadult
Timing is everything. This is why I look at the new page almost every time
after I visit the main page of HN. But even at that, I miss a lot of
submissions of good articles (which I often detect when I attempt to submit
the same article later). That's just what happens when a site emphasizes
"news," which means it emphasizes time stamps on submissions, but upvotes for
articles occur by happenstance, as users go looking for articles. No one has
time to read even all the good stuff here, much less every new submission
exhaustively.

~~~
larrys
I guess part of what I am saying is that if there is a manual process involved
in this (in addition to votes which might depend on time of day (which in
itself varies depending on where you are located)) does it then make sense for
someone who has the ability to put things on the 1st or 2nd page to review
things that are posted at odd times?

Or better yet, why not take stories posted "x" hours ago and place them on
either the 1st or 2nd page (sans "hours ago"[1] which makes it seem stale) to
see if it gets any attention? Add: Similar to what is done with newly posted
comments they spend some time at the top they don't go to the bottom.

[1] Less likely to read or comment on something that says "19 hours ago" and
has 2 comments and is on the 2nd page for example. Why not bubble some things
up randomly or maybe even depending on who submitted or by greping for certain
keywords or?

------
balsam
Try submitting your question again later. To add some conspiracy sauce (and
draw PG's attention), maybe Gild was a YC reject. Or even in a long term
sense, YC's competitor. For what is to stop them from directing their
algorithms at entrepreneurs instead of programmers? :)))))))

------
openmosix
(Cofounder of Gild here) - today we made the cover of the of the NYT paper
edition with the same article: [https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash4/399956_101015103...](https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-
ash4/399956_10101510379239725_2098054618_n.jpg)

------
t0
There is no manual approval. All links on the frontpage are there based on the
amount of votes and time. <http://amix.dk/blog/post/19574>

~~~
larrys
There may not be manual approval but there are things that end up sticky on
the home page that clearly aren't there because of the algorithm. Just like
there are threads that are killed manually or made dead.

~~~
xijuan
Yes. I totally agree. It happened to me few times.

------
YuriNiyazov
saturday is usually really slow over here.

